
Linux Mint 20: Still the best Linux desktop despite one quirk - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/mint-20-jpglinux-mint-20-still-the-best-linux-desktop-despite-one-quirk/
======
rurban
Used Mint for about 6 years, replaced it then with Debian Testing and XFCE,
but switched over to Fedora, which is much much better than Mint or Debian.

